# metal detecting beach finds



## jamus (Jul 25, 2007)

Went metal detecting at a beach that used to have an old dock. The site has turned up finds in the past including large led fishing weights and a 184* seated dime. Here's a pic of my recent finds.


----------



## jamus (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry about the huge picture I forgot to resize. The cross is a french st. christophers medalion. The round token thingy with the square hole in the middle is embossed Wellington, P.E.I. which is about a 10 minute drive away from me. Any ideas on what it is? The large coin is heavily damaged and all I can make out is a crown surrounded by a border of leaves and stuff the other side is worn blank. Anyone have a picture of the coin in better condition? the small coin is just a 1962 canadian penny. and the nail is a square nail with a round top. I also found a car key and a hand full of change. Any ideas on how to get the green stuff off the coin without hurting it?


----------



## Digger George (Jul 26, 2007)

SWEET FINDS!
 The best way to clean your coins is electrolysis, it's pretty easy.
http://gometaldetecting.com/electrolysis_cleaning.htm


----------



## jamus (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks alot for your help! I went to the beach again today and found a 1908 canadian cent. I will post some pic's again after I try the electrolysis.


----------



## jamus (Jul 30, 2007)

I finished cleaning my finds. I messed up on the cross but everything else turned out ok. After I cleaned the large copper coin in the first picture I could see the date 1861! I looked it up and found out that its one of the 1,000,000 one cent coins minted in britian for new brunswick. Not worth it's face value because it's heavily damaged but amazing to find. Here's a pic of  one that's on ebay right now.


----------



## cdnbottleguy (Dec 2, 2007)

hi there
 this past summer i found a 1861 nova scotia one cent in oromocto  new brunswick where are you located and is there clubs for detecting or bottle hunting? let me know either way im in fredericton new brunswick and have been looking for a club or a partner to go hunting for goodies with
 Ian


----------



## jamus (Dec 3, 2007)

I live in prince county P.E.I. As far as I know there's no metal detecting or bottle clubs anywhere near where I live. There isn't many places to go diging for bottles either. Thanks for the reply, but I doubt we'll ever go hunting for goodies together.

 James


----------

